# Spider Cage



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Based on my $20 Prop Challenge Entry - I have started to make a series of these cages to include in my haunted Pet Shop for this year. Here is my Spider Cage


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The spider is actually a remote control unit. The cage will hang on the side of the wall with a sign either saying "Feed the Spider" or "Don't Feed the Spider" (haven't decided yet) and when people either go to feed it or look closely at it - we'll make it move. I'm pretty sure that will be a good scare.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is great! Love the scare potential with the remote! The haunted pet shop is a really unique idea.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention too that I plan to try to light it from beneath the cage - hence the gaps in the floor.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree, the haunted pet shop is a unique idea. You did a good job! Are your dogs going to be participating in your pet shop haunt? Looking forward to seeing how everything comes together.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't think the dogs would be too thrilled about that! Maybe not.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. I really like the idea and don't think I have ever seen it done before.
I ran a pet shop for 12 years so I know you have all kinds of things you can do. Zombie kittens, even empty cages or tanks where there "should be" something in, " where did it go"
An owner, reduced to a skeleton, covered in webs, setting at the counter.
Looking forward to seeing your set up.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!  

It makes me chuckle just thinking about how the ToTers are going to freak out when it moves.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have a spider just like that!

The beauty of this type of prop idea is the ability to come up with so many variations on it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think your "pet shop" idea is super and if that spider lunged at me, well, just prop my corpse in a corner till the haunt is over!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's going to scare the candy out of some unsuspecting tots. I love it.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Have the same spider. Had it sitting under the bench on the porch, when ToTers came up I would have it jump out. Had to stop to many ppl jumped off the porch into the yard display... Have fun scaring the bagessus out everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Headless, you are so talented. You have so many ideas in that head of yours. Er, I mean lack of head, I guess. But you have a great deal of talent in that little finger. You still have a little finger, don't you?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice prop. I love the concept and it's originality. You're bound to scare those TOTers. Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

scareme said:


> Headless, you are so talented. You have so many ideas in that head of yours. Er, I mean lack of head, I guess. But you have a great deal of talent in that little finger. You still have a little finger, don't you?


ROFLMAO - thanks Scareme - yeah thankfully all fingers and head accounted for!

Thank you everyone. I always feel like the new kid on the block around here with Halloween being such a little celebrated event here in Australia. I have the amazing inspiration of this site and the fantastic people to thank for my creations. Your encouragement is amazing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------

